# ANY winter rides in the Southeast?



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

I've looked all over the sites I usually use to find rides and can't find anything posted after a metric south of Atlanta on 1 December (Hampton). 

If any of you guys come across/know of any metrics or full centuries in the Atlanta/Chattanooga area over the winter months, PLEASE post them here. 

I'm so desperate for rides, I'll even drive to Florida. 

Thanks!


----------



## tconrady (May 1, 2007)

I'll have to look but I seem to recall a New Year's Day century somewhere around the metro Atlanta area.


----------



## tuck (Oct 4, 2011)

Haven't seen anything for NYD, however, I did remember one in Hampton...about 30 minutes out of Atlanta.

Here's a linkie.

http://www.holidayinthehampton.org/


----------



## Slip Stream (Jul 19, 2002)

The Sarasota Manatee Bicycle Club

But, surely there is a bike club closer to you that has winter rides.


----------



## dougclaysmith (Oct 17, 2009)

This going on Sunday, 11/18/12, 

In Florida

http://www.horrible-hundred.com/index.php


----------



## wooglin (Feb 22, 2002)

Audax Atlanta - 2013 Ride Calendar

» 2013 Registered Riders & Results


----------

